# Temperatura Mínima no mês de Dezembro 2008



## Rog (2 Dez 2008 às 20:26)

Qual será a temperatura mínima mais baixa oficial em Portugal no mês de Dezembro?


----------



## JoãoDias (2 Dez 2008 às 20:29)

-6.2ºc


----------



## Daniel Vilão (2 Dez 2008 às 20:35)

A minha aposta vai para [-9,9ºC a -8,0ºC].


----------



## João Soares (2 Dez 2008 às 20:43)

Eu apostei nas temperaturas entre [-11,9ºC a -10,0ºC]

Espero que venha uma vaga de frio polar que dure e dure, como a duracell


----------



## MSantos (2 Dez 2008 às 20:47)

Eu aposto no intervalo (-9,9ºC a -8,0ºC)


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Dez 2008 às 21:15)

Votei no intervalo entre -6.9ºC e -6.0ºC


----------



## thunderboy (2 Dez 2008 às 21:22)

Eu aposto no -14.9ºC a -12ºC


----------



## Rog (2 Dez 2008 às 21:29)

-7,9ºC a -7,0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (2 Dez 2008 às 21:49)

Votei no Intervalo entre os -8,0ºC e os -9,9ºC


----------



## Minho (2 Dez 2008 às 21:49)

-6,9ºC a -6,0ºC


----------



## *Dave* (2 Dez 2008 às 21:52)

-11,9ºC a -10ºC


----------



## Bgc (2 Dez 2008 às 22:18)

A minha aposta fica em [-9,9ºC a -8,0ºC]


----------



## miguel (2 Dez 2008 às 22:20)

-9,9ºC a -8,0ºC


----------



## Fil (3 Dez 2008 às 00:33)

Eu normalmente sou conservador nestas votações mas esta vez vou apostar pelo intervalo de -11,9ºC a -10ºC, espero uma boa situação de frio na 2º metade do mês.


----------



## AnDré (3 Dez 2008 às 00:44)

-7,9ºC a -7,0ºC


----------



## Dan (3 Dez 2008 às 00:53)

Vou escolher o intervalo -9,9ºC a -8,0ºC.


----------



## vitamos (3 Dez 2008 às 10:33)

-8,0 a -9,9ºC


----------



## jpmartins (3 Dez 2008 às 11:00)

Votei no intervalo -7,9ºC a -7,0ºC


----------



## iceworld (3 Dez 2008 às 11:31)

-11.9º a 10.0º


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2008 às 12:07)

-9 a -10 ....


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Dez 2008 às 12:16)

-9,9ºC a -8,0ºC


----------



## HotSpot (3 Dez 2008 às 12:17)

-9,9 a -8,0 no dia 31 de Dezembro para o pessoal não ter que usar refrigeração para a bebida.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Dez 2008 às 12:22)

Eu Votei em -7,9ºC a -7,0ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Dez 2008 às 13:54)

-8ºC a -9.9ºC parece-me bem...


----------



## Lightning (3 Dez 2008 às 14:43)

Também votei em -8,0º a -9,9º


----------



## joaoj (3 Dez 2008 às 16:03)

-6,9ºC a -6,0ºC


----------



## Santos (3 Dez 2008 às 18:55)

Talvez no intervalo -5 / -5.9ºC


----------



## Acardoso (3 Dez 2008 às 21:29)

votei entre -9,9ºC a -8,0ºC 
vamos la ver


----------



## F_R (4 Dez 2008 às 14:33)

-6,9ºC a -6,0ºC


----------



## Thomar (5 Dez 2008 às 19:26)

Eu também aposto no intervalo [-9,9ºC a -8,0ºC], acho que chegamos lá!


----------



## ct5iul (11 Dez 2008 às 11:46)

Boas voto entre -9,9ºC a -8,0ºC espero que haja muito


----------

